# Air Factor Corrections



## macknightcr (24 May 2014)

I am currently going through a Voluntary Occupational Transfer (VOT-U) to ACSO.  On my application I had 1) Pilot and 2) ACSO.  Although I passed the air crew selection testing I was not selected for pilot (limited spots is what I was told), but when I did the medical I was awarded an Air Factor of 1 (which is required for pilot).  I was told by the PSO that my file needed to be sent back to Toronto to change my Air Factor to 2, in order to possibly receive an offer for ACSO.  It sounds silly because a 1 is the highest possible AF, but I imagine there is some logic behind it that is above my pay grade.

Does anyone know how long it takes to switch from AF 1 to 2?  My file was sent to Toronto on 12 May 14.  

Thank you in advance for any info.

One more piece of info: I received my AF in March of 2014.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 May 2014)

You'd think it would be a no-brainer to the folks at AUMB and that it would be a simple admin change to 1 to 2; and relatively quick.  Maybe I'm wrong but if I were a PSO I'd be moving the file forward if the mbr had a 1 and was applying for ACSO.  

Just a thought, but maybe a quick discussion with the PSO would clear up the confusion, it is possible they don't get what AF1, AF2 actually means.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-medical-occupations/cf-medical-category-system.page

Air Factors
A1 - assigned to pilots who are medically fit for unrestricted duty in all CF aircraft;
A2 - assigned to navigators, flight engineers, observers and helicopter reconnaissance observers who are medically fit for unrestricted duty in all CF aircraft where such positions are required;
A3 - assigned to those aircrew members for whom a medical restriction has been identified. An A3 classification will always clearly stipulate the specific limitations to be imposed;
A4 - assigned to all aircrew who are medically fit for unrestricted airborne duty but whose duties do not entail actual operation of the aircraft to which they are assigned. If such individuals were to become incapacitated they would not create a hazard to aircraft operation nor impede the safe return of the aircraft to the ground. An A4 classification may be annotated "While So Employed" (WSE) when it is assigned to members of MOCs which are not normally associated with flying. Air Traffic Control and Air Weapons Control personnel must also maintain an A4 category for unrestricted employment;
A5 - assigned to all non-aircrew members of the CF who are medically fit to fly as passengers in CF aircraft;
A6 - this grade is assigned to all CF members who are considered medically unfit to fly in any capacity; and
A7 - this grade is assigned to all aircrew personnel who are medically unfit for any flight duty in CF aircraft but who may still fly as passengers.


----------



## macknightcr (24 May 2014)

I spoke with the PSO, and was informed that this was direct from Ottawa.  What she told me is what she was instructed to do by higher.  

She actually showed me the exact same break down, and was confused herself.  She also wasn't sure about a timeframe for this, and that's really what I am most concerned about.


----------

